# Taste of Bitter Love - London, E2



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This morning my wife and I drove across London on a promise to visit Felicity and Bill at Taste of Bitter Love, on Hackney Road, East London.

We were warmly greeted and surprisingly, for the time of day, had a choice of tables. We had expected to see more people around the area but perhaps we were a tad too early for most locals.

We chose to have Flat Whites, and were presented with coffees prepared with care and love.

These were true flat whites and tasted great, using the SquareMile Winter Espresso blend as a base.

The cafe itself is quite retro chic, with awesome 1950s display cases, antique plates and cake stands and delicious home-made-style cakes and slices to complement the coffee and cold beverage selection.

The peanut butter and chocolate slice was delicious, so much so that one of the regulars wanted to buy the entire stock! Now thats an endorsement.

The paninis looked filling but we had eaten breakfast earlier so will be back for lunch sometime soon.

Taste of Bitter Love is a short (2 minute) stroll from the Columbia Road Flower Market and a perfect place to relax and unwind.

No one can say there is a coffee void in E2!

If you're in the area, stop by and sample the coffee and take a few minutes to soak up the ambiance, you'll be glad you did.


----------

